# Serenity, NV.



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Serenity, NV. A small desert town south of Betzville. A tourist town. Old time shopping, lodging, historical sites. A small but thriving town, on track to be the next boomtown, possibly even rival the growth of Betzville. 
But slowly, Serenity started to change. A new freeway was built that is working it's way toward Betzville, essentially redirecting all of Serenity's tourist traffic. This made Serenity too far off the beaten path.
Strange things began happening in Serenity. Strange enough that the townsfolk of Betzville nicknamed it "Dead Town". The citizens seemed to just disappear.......


Then, last night..........


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

A mysterious train rolled into town


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

They took over the now abandoned Serenity Station.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Very mysterious! All black!

Are they Ninjas?


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

No one knows at this point. Everyone thought Serenity had been abandoned and just left to fade away, hence the nickname deadtown. Everyone left, so the town died. Interestingly enough though, Betzville reported a large purchase of some rail road equipment, including a Santa Fe GP40 by some science type people.
I wonder.......


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

GASP! Science Ninjas!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

You're just gonna have to get over ninjas santafe. Sorry.:laugh:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Though no people have been reported seen as of yet, work is obviously being done.









They have cleaned up the station area...












And have begun construction on a fence....










The fence is reported to be 15'. What would they need a fence that tall for? I'll keep watching. I'll keep reporting what I find, as long as I can.....


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

looking good man!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you SF. Stay tuned for more news as it develops.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Recently I was able to get a little closer look at Serenity. I snuck into the station.....


The "mysterious" black train has been identified.....









Z.E.R.T. I looked them up, it stands for Zombie Elimination & Research Team. Why would they be in Serenity? Is that what happened to all the people? I must get closer...









ZERT Holding Unit? What do they hold in there?








The Command Unit....be interested in being a fly on those walls....

I also noticed they have constructed more of the fence...









I have got to get inside there.....somehow......


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

This is going to be a fun thread.

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

******


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been camping out behind the station for a couple of days now. As the ZERT train was pulling out, I snuck aboard, followed it into Blind Gorge...










Where it stopped...


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

See, zombies. I told you, you need ninjas! To exterminate the zombies. lol


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

My name is santefe and I'm a ninja addict......


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

That fence kinds looks a little Stonehenge. Strange hmmm.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> That fence kinds looks a little Stonehenge. Strange hmmm.


:laugh:I hadn't noticed that, but, yeah, it kinda does. It's just the main posts, it will look like a wooden fence when I.....err....they have more time to work on it. I've.....I mean, they have been working on the back section first so it can get elevated, so I can finish the track work for Betzville.
Serenity, at the moment, is sitting on top of the table where Betzville's main rail yard is going to be.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Boy, do you have an active imagination -and I mean that as a compliment!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

VegasN, when they are caught up would they be available for some extra work???


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

MikeL said:


> Boy, do you have an active imagination -and I mean that as a compliment!


Thanks Mike! I believe everyone should have a hobby of some kind. It keeps imagination, creativity alive. My wife always says "I'm not creative enough". I disagree with her. She is creative, I think everyone is. Its just a matter of finding what you like, and exercise that creative mind. The more creative ideas will come as you work on your hobby. Imagination is like everything else.....use it or loose it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, when they are caught up would they be available for some extra work???


When they get caught, they will be worked up, worked on, and worked over. That's what any organization with "research" in the name does.....right?


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

VegasN, oh yeah your right, how stupid of me.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

While the train was stopped in Blind Gorge, I decided to climb down the other side.

Came across this abandoned home...










Decided to get a closer look...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again:
The best way to move Zombies is with a fire hose or a pitchfork.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I returned back to Blind Gorge but the train was gone. I wasn't far from the station, so I took a shortcut back. I saw no one in the hills between the gorge and the station.

As I approached the station, I noticed the train was back, and the gate was open....










Saw that the coast was clear, so I went for it......and got caught!









I thought for sure I was locked up for good this time! But, no! They were actually happy to see me. Insisted I come in.

They showed me around...they are building a thriving little community in Serenity Station;

People fishing for food;









Kids hanging out;










People working;









But they kept calling themselves survivors. Survivors of what? I really was curious, but didn't want to ask just yet.

All I know so far, is they seem to be well defended......but from whom? Or what?











But, now that I am inside, it's time to get some answers. I'll chill with them for awhile, see what I can find out.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Why do I sense something possibly ominous happening????


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> Why do I sense something possibly ominous happening????



I'll tell you what's happening, there's a gigantic humanoid taking pictures of them! That's what!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ah yes, the ubiquitous humanoid. Could be dangerous.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Me?? Dangerous?? How did you figure that out so fast? Usually takes people a while to find that out.:sly:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Let's just say humanoid intuitivity and leave at that.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, we'll go with that.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Vegas is this one of the new sections you just got?
Looks pretty cool.

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Magic said:


> Vegas is this one of the new sections you just got?
> Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Magic



It is. This is the loooong one. It's a preformed plastic layout mounted on a hollow core door with two extension at each end. Making it 36" x 92". Came with the track, a transformer, and several buildings. 
I stripped it down, and reset a few things. Added track to the station area, completely redid the surface of the mountain, new trees, new buildings, redid the landscaping in the station area, relocated the fence (had to cut that). Now I move outside the station area.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just stumbled on this thread, I believe it's going to be fun to follow! Oh by the way, very nice layout!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

This should be titled, "The Rolling Dead"

You better start putting Colt Python's out for your visitors.
They'll need the protection against the Zombies.

(I get the sheriff's hat.)


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

gator do 65 said:


> I just stumbled on this thread, I believe it's going to be fun to follow! Oh by the way, very nice layout!


Thank you very much! I hope you enjoy following the story as much as I am enjoying doing it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> This should be titled, "The Rolling Dead"
> 
> You better start putting Colt Python's out for your visitors.
> They'll need the protection against the Zombies.
> ...


I LOVE that show! It is kind of the reason I wanted to do a zombie themed layout.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

The team asked me if I wanted to take a walk outside the station camp. To check out the old track. Of course, I was not going to pass that up.

We went outside the gate, to the old abandoned track...









Turned East and went to an old locomotive and box car that derailed...









We climbed on the locomotive to get a better look behind it...










Nothing over there but vegetation and an old deserted track shed.

I asked what happened to the train. They said this train derailed just after the change started. I asked them what was "the change"?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Why do I get the feeling this is a story from your real life? I mean , I find myself in situations like this all the time, But You?:laugh:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Are we talking climate change, expansion and contraction maybe deforming the track to cause the derailment, or something more sinister????


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

time warp said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is a story from your real life? I mean , I find myself in situations like this all the time, But You?:laugh:


hee hee hee! Are you saying ol' VegasN is a Zombie?? :laugh:

Oh I won't say impossible. When I met him, he did have a sort of dead look in his eyeballs.  :eyes:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Maybe Area 52, I see they brought in a tank and a searchlight!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> hee hee hee! Are you saying ol' VegasN is a Zombie?? :laugh:
> 
> Oh I won't say impossible. When I met him, he did have a sort of dead look in his eyeballs.  :eyes:


 I am not touching that one with a ten foot pole!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

So they let you out, but are they going to let you back in....


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

OHOH that could be a very troubling issue. I don't even want to think about what might happen. Can you say "body snatchers" :dunno:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Funny you mentioned Area 52.........
And Ron, that wasn't dead, that was red.....haha


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I was at the meeting when our "spokesman" came back from court in Betzville. Seems they lost their bid to remain independent from B.V.R.R.
This may not be very good news for Betzville if they try and send trains thru here. We are going to try and appeal to B.V.R.R. official ourselves. We don't care if they own the tracks.....just stay away and let us research this and find out what happened!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You may have to do what the Penn Central did in the late '70's and put wire mesh over the windshields of the locomotives! I've got a picture somewhere of FA's on commuter runs with wire guards to keep rock throwers from busting the glass. Might work for the Zombie problem as well. A 600V pair of rails along each side of your tracks couldn't hurt either.
You may also consider pushing a rotary snow plow in front of your train when you go through there. That would help.
You've got (zombie) problems, We've got answers.:thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

TW, why do I think sausage grinder at the mention of rotary snow plow??? That could get ugly.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I saw a picture someone posted on the Railfaning thread of a rotary snow plow. Obviously, I have never seen one of those......wouldn't mind finding one for the Z.E.R.T. train.
Wire mesh?? I think I might be able to do something like that......


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, it looks like Betzville Railroad is going to honor our efforts here. Just got word that they will not use these tracks until we can figure this crap out. Going to be going out past the bridge soon, I'm told. Then we can start checking out the town itself.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey, is there a way to change the name of a thread?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you mean like from cotton to polyester?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

jlc41 said:


> TW, why do I think sausage grinder at the mention of rotary snow plow??? That could get ugly.


 What bothers me is that I'm actually giving this some thought.:goofball:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think there were a couple of snowplow threads. The railfan one was of a Yukon railway? that has a steam engine power one, that is still used. There was another thread about about powering the blades on a Athearn model snowblower. The Yukon one I believe the steam engine just power the plow blades and still needs to be pushed by a regular steamer.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

TW, it's amazing where the can mind takes you. Eerie, would you say?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> I think there were a couple of snowplow threads. The railfan one was of a Yukon railway? that has a steam engine power one, that is still used. There was another thread about about powering the blades on a Athearn model snowblower. The Yukon one I believe the steam engine just power the plow blades and still needs to be pushed by a regular steamer.





jlc41 said:


> TW, it's amazing where the can mind takes you. Eerie, would you say?


 Yeah, Lemonhawk, the rotary still has to be pushed by locomotive(s). Rough work I'd say, keeping that machinery running and fighting the weather to boot.

Dark hallways at times, Joe.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

It would be great to see it in operation - alas I think I've now spent too much time in FL and lost some of the Minnesota edge!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

"Of course I'm out of my mind, it's dark and scary in there."


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

VegasN said:


> "Of course I'm out of my mind, it's dark and scary in there."



You sure there's not a juggling clown and a tiny cowboy riding a tricycle in there? I must say, we believe there are "concerns".:eyes::hah::dunno:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh no! No clowns, got enough of them in my life, and no cowboys, 'cause, I just don't like them.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Future updates to Serenity will be delayed. It is currently under deconstruction to be relocated. Will post updates as the town is reconstructed.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, due to reasons beyond our control, I was forced to put Serenity back on the original small layout I picked up a couple years ago.

Here is the third incarnation of Serenity, NV.;


This is how I last left it over a year and a half ago..


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

And here it is now, again back in action...



I only have the station and its lights hooked up right now, but, hey, I have a train running....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Trains running is a GOOD thing.
Welcome back Vegas.

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Magic! It feels good to be back. I have some updates to this layout. It has changed drastically from my original idea.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I removed the white crappy foam from the edge where the church is going and replaced it with the much easier to work with extruded foam.





Added inclines for the dirt road....





Laid the plaster cloth and installed the light (I'm using Christmas lights)....





Started shaping/carving the mountain side...





And installed the retaining wall...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Progress is being made.
In another thread you said you're having trouble viewing videos.
See this thread for possible reason.
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=171518


Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I went a little ahead.......just felt so good to be working on a layout again...


Got the church area finished up, just need details now....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I also changed the broken down building to the old coal mine...


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

And I don't think I posted the work I did on the hotel area......this was actually done before I started the church area.....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Next, I set up the farm area....




My plan is to get the basics of what I have now set in place of each section, then go back thru, as I acquire them, and add the details.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to see you're making progress.
The old cool mine looks good.

Bet it dose feel good getting back to work.

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Magic. Yes, it feels awesome to get back on SOME layout. It may not be my big one (at the moment), but I'm taking on another ambitious challenge. I just joined the Whistlestop Model Railroad Club here in Kingman yesterday. They have an HO, an O, and an N scale layout. But, their N guy is not able to do it anymore......so I will be stepping in on the N scale layout. I'll also be volunteering in the Railroad Museum, as most members do. I posted a few pics of the clubs N scale layout in my Betzville thread, if you want a sneak peek......


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I assigned my new (used) F Unit to Serenity's passenger line...


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Here is the first video of this incarnation of Serenity..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats Vegas, you got it running pretty good.

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Magic! It is running surprisingly smooth for sitting as long as it has.


----------

